# game wardens catch some?



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

was hanging with a couple friends at gyb and game wardens were hanging out, guy said they had pulled someone over with a flat bottom boat on the way out the gate leaving with about 14 flounders laying on the ground and 3 guys standing there not looking so happy!


----------



## ReefBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

Ouch.


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Good, Greedy bastards.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rookies...I installed a false floor compartment in my boat for November flounder fishing.


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

You really should not say that on the internet , but that's a good idea.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Idiots!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Idiots X10!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Wonder if they were on the way to sell them at market?


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Some people are just not gonna obey the laws!!! smh


----------



## hernandezjd (Jun 17, 2010)

I heard there were some caught at SWP, when a guy seen some people running bull reds and flounder back to there vehicle.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i was there this afternoon and saw that also. saw the guys fishin and thought they were cullin. guess they went overboard. someone else musta seen em too!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

That's some expensive fish right there, perhaps they'll learn the fillets at HEB are cheaper.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

no more boat.........


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Flounder*



Drundel said:


> Wonder if they were on the way to sell them at market?


Doesn't sound like it, sounds like they did'nt know the limit was two, not an excuse but who knows what the story is. They were not over the limit in any other month. Gater


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boat*



V-Bottom said:


> no more boat.........


I do not think there is not a Judge in Texas that will confiscate your boat for being 3 fish over your limit. They will pay some hefty fines but I wouldn't bet much more than that. Gater


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

gater said:


> I do not think there is not a Judge in Texas that will confiscate your boat for being 3 fish over your limit. They will pay some hefty fines but I wouldn't bet much more than that. Gater


That might depend on the small county they get caught in and their current budget situation.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Depends if it is a first offense...or if they are repeat offenders


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

no speeky english,,,game warden needs to hang out on the north jetty,,,oversized reds being hauled off every time i go there,,,with no tag


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

baron von skipjack said:


> no speeky english,,,game warden needs to hang out on the north jetty,,,oversized reds being hauled off every time i go there,,,with no tag


Same at Matagorda jettys. Makes me sick!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Operation Game Thief
1-800-792-4263 (GAME)


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

gater said:


> I do not think there is not a Judge in Texas that will confiscate your boat for being 3 fish over your limit. They will pay some hefty fines but I wouldn't bet much more than that. Gater


Actually, 8 fish over. No excuses for not knowing limits...


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

MapMaster said:


> Same at Matagorda jettys. Makes me sick!


It's the same at any drive up location.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

no hablo ingles seÃ±or gameo wardenez


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

No entiendo, explique mas por favor


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

They should have just told them they just got back from fishing the la side of Sabine Lake.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> They should have just told them they just got back from fishing the la side of Sabine Lake.


lol .. they should go down to keith lake pass and watch the flounder being hauled into the grass area 2 at a time or the 15 minute fish shuttle while their group caught fished continuously.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Rookies...I installed a false floor compartment in my boat for November flounder fishing.


You make that comment but it really isn't funny.
Had a guy that lived across the street from me (no longer lives there) show me and brag about how he and his buddies all cut a false compartment in their aluminum boats so that could stuff up to 30 extra flounder over their limits. He actually laughed about being stopped by GW on 3 occasions to be checked because someone watched them load the boat on the water, but the GW's couldn't find the the secret hatch.

That made me fuming mad.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*translations*

GW answer: Used cogiÃ³ lenguado por encima del lÃ­mite legal de 2 diarios durante noviembre. Ahora me lo voy a cojer a usted. Y por si no me entiende espaÃ±ol... báº¡n bá»‹ lÃºng tÃºng trong giá»›i háº¡n phÃ¡p lÃ½ cá»§a 2 trong thÃ¡ng MÆ°á»i



spurgersalty said:


> No entiendo, explique mas por favor


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

KIKO said:


> GW answer: Used cogiÃ³ lenguado por encima del lÃ­mite legal de 2 diarios durante noviembre. Ahora me lo voy a cojer a usted. Y por si no me entiende espaÃ±ol... báº¡n bá»‹ lÃºng tÃºng trong giá»›i háº¡n phÃ¡p lÃ½ cá»§a 2 trong thÃ¡ng MÆ°á»i


ese error va a costar ... lo grande


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

kiko said:


> gw answer: Usted cogiÃ³ lenguado por encima del lÃ­mite legal de 2 diarios durante noviembre. Ahora me lo voy a cojer a usted. Y por si no me entiende espaÃ±ol... Báº¡n bá»‹ lÃºng tÃºng trong giá»›i háº¡n phÃ¡p lÃ½ cá»§a 2 trong thÃ¡ng mÆ°á»i


fify.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

LouieB said:


> You make that comment but it really isn't funny.
> Had a guy that lived across the street from me (no longer lives there) show me and brag about how he and his buddies all cut a false compartment in their aluminum boats so that could stuff up to 30 extra flounder over their limits. He actually laughed about being stopped by GW on 3 occasions to be checked because someone watched them load the boat on the water, but the GW's couldn't find the the secret hatch.
> 
> That made me fuming mad.


Easy there cowboy...If I really did that, do you think I would be posting up on the net about it? Besides...It's kinda boring fishing for my taste. I occasionally bump one in the head, but I don't target them. It is kinda funny being that the whole floor of my boat is gas tank.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Easy there cowboy...If I really did that, do you think I would be posting up on the net about it? Besides...It's kinda boring fishing for my taste. I occasionally bump one in the head, but I don't target them. It is kinda funny being that the whole floor of my boat is gas tank.


Oh, I wasn't jumping on you. Just said the idea of doing that isn't funny due to seeing someone actually do it just to be illegal and get away with it.


----------



## Golf2Fish (Oct 25, 2013)

KIKO said:


> GW answer: Used cogiÃ³ lenguado por encima del lÃ­mite legal de 2 diarios durante noviembre. Ahora me lo voy a cojer a usted. Y por si no me entiende espaÃ±ol... báº¡n bá»‹ lÃºng tÃºng trong giá»›i háº¡n phÃ¡p lÃ½ cá»§a 2 trong thÃ¡ng MÆ°á»i


I would pay to see that reaction


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

LouieB said:


> You make that comment but it really isn't funny.
> Had a guy that lived across the street from me (no longer lives there) show me and brag about how he and his buddies all cut a false compartment in their aluminum boats so that could stuff up to 30 extra flounder over their limits. He actually laughed about being stopped by GW on 3 occasions to be checked because someone watched them load the boat on the water, but the GW's couldn't find the the secret hatch.
> 
> That made me fuming mad.


Regarding law enforcement...for cases like this. Do ya think the game warden have Fish Sniffing Dogs for incident like this?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Mckeeman said:


> Regarding law enforcement...for cases like this. Do ya think the game warden have Fish Sniffing Dogs for incident like this?


THEN YOU WOULD JUST HAVE GUYS COVERING THEIR FISH IN COFFEE:cop:


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

I Heard that in louisiana,the limit is 10 flounders per person.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

boltmaster said:


> THEN YOU WOULD JUST HAVE GUYS COVERING THEIR FISH IN COFFEE:cop:


soo thats how its done


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

Some people just don't appreciate why regulations are placed.


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

*La. side of the Sabine*

TPWD has done an outstanding job bringing back the flounder, and before that, the redfish. Our lower limits are an important part of that recovery. People wantonly exceeding the limits are stealing from the rest of us, our children and grandchildren. They should be punished appropriately. 
Please donâ€™t lump people who comply with Louisiana law while on the Louisiana side of the Sabine with the people who wantonly violate the law.

Thank you for your inquiry. You are correct in your statement about Texas and Louisiana participating in a reciprocal agreement in regards to fishing license requirements. Your question as to the lawful landing of flounder harvested under Louisiana bag, size, and methods is that you may lawfully launch, fish, and land in Louisiana then transport your catch via land to your home in Texas. You may not land by boat fish taken in violation of Texas law in Texas. You must comply with Louisiana laws while fishing in their state waters and Texas laws while fishing in our Texas state waters; any fishing license authorized by law will allow you to fish within either state's waters but you must comply with the regulations appropriate to those waters. Please contact me if you have any further questions. 

Assistant Commander Brandi L. Reeder
Fisheries Law Administrator
LE Special Operations

Texas Parks & Wildlife Department
Law Enforcement Division
4200 Smith School Road
Austin, TX 78744

Office (512)389-4853
Cell (361)790-2611
Fax (512)389-8400

"Texas Game Wardens Serving Texans Since 1895 - Law Enforcement Off the Pavement"

CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE: This email, and any files or attachments transmitted with it, should be considered official, privileged, and confidential Texas Parks and Wildlife Department communications. The email is intended solely for the individual or entity to which it is addressed. If you believe you are not the intended recipient and have received the email in error, please contact the sender immediately.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, November 11, 2013 4:12 PM
To: cfish
Subject: Web Site - E-MAIL REPLY REQUESTED XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX- Fishing, Saltwater

*** E-mail reply requested! 
*** Reply to: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

User was on this page:
/business/feedback/webcomment/receipt.phtml

Comment or Question:

Louisiana does not prohibit gigging flounder in November and their size and possession limits are more generous than Texas. 
Texas has a reciprocal agreement regarding fishing licenses on boundary waters. I am considering gigging for flounder in November on the La. side of Sabine Pass (boundary water) with only a Texas fishing license, and bringing the fish back to my home in Houston, Texas. Since fish â€œlandedâ€ in Texas must comply with Texas bag and possession laws, I intend to launch and exit the Sabine from the ramp on the La. side of the Hwy 82 causeway. They would be caught/taken in La. and first brought on land in La. Can I legally do this? Can I bring the fish back to Texas even though if caught in Texas or first brought ashore in Texas, they would have been illegal due to size (11 inches instead of 14â€) number (10 per consecutive day on the water instead of 2) and method or device (gigged instead of no gigging in Nov.)? If not legal, would having a La. fishing license make a difference? If so, why?

=========================
SERVER INFORMATION


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Very simple solution. If you get caught keeping more than the limit or undersized/oversized fish or game you should lose all your gear and be banned for life from getting a fishing/hunting license:work:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

yakamac said:


> Very simple solution. If you get caught keeping more than the limit or undersized/oversized fish or game you should lose all your gear and be banned for life from getting a fishing/hunting license:work:


I think that is a little extreme. I guess you think an 8 year old should be shot, or at least having a hand cut off for stealing a piece of bubble gum.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

dinodude said:


> Some people just don't appreciate why regulations are placed.


anybody ever suspected dinodude as a game warden or some body under cover ??...he seems suspect sometimes...lol...j/k dino but you have a lot of time bein as you should be in school during these hours..
but i cant say too much, im at work!


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> I think that is a little extreme. I guess you think an 8 year old should be shot, or at least having a hand cut off for stealing a piece of bubble gum.


I don't think its extreme at all, been fishing and hunting for nearly 50 years and never keep more than the limit. Just the way I was taught I guess:texasflag

Pretty stupid comment about a kid swiping a piece of bubble gum though


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thank you for your inquiry. You are correct in your statement about Texas and Louisiana participating in a reciprocal agreement in regards to fishing license requirements. Your question as to the lawful landing of flounder harvested under Louisiana bag, size, and methods is that you may lawfully launch, fish, and land in Louisiana then transport your catch via land to your home in Texas. You may not land by boat fish taken in violation of Texas law in Texas. You must comply with Louisiana laws while fishing in their state waters and Texas laws while fishing in our Texas state waters; any fishing license authorized by law will allow you to fish within either state's waters but you must comply with the regulations appropriate to those waters. Please contact me if you have any further questions.

Assistant Commander Brandi L. Reeder
Fisheries Law Administrator
LE Special Operations

Texas Parks & Wildlife Department
Law Enforcement Division
4200 Smith School Road
Austin, TX 78744

Office (512)389-4853
Cell (361)790-2611
Fax (512)389-8400

That's good information I was under the impression you had to buy a Louisiana license to launch on that side of the lake to keep a 10 fish limit of flounder.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ACC said:


> TPWD has done an outstanding job bringing back the flounder, and before that, the redfish. Our lower limits are an important part of that recovery. People wantonly exceeding the limits are stealing from the rest of us, our children and grandchildren. They should be punished appropriately.
> Please donâ€™t lump people who comply with Louisiana law while on the Louisiana side of the Sabine with the people who wantonly violate the law.
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry. You are correct in your statement about Texas and Louisiana participating in a reciprocal agreement in regards to fishing license requirements. Your question as to the lawful landing of flounder harvested under Louisiana bag, size, and methods is that you may lawfully launch, fish, and land in Louisiana then transport your catch via land to your home in Texas. You may not land by boat fish taken in violation of Texas law in Texas. You must comply with Louisiana laws while fishing in their state waters and Texas laws while fishing in our Texas state waters; any fishing license authorized by law will allow you to fish within either state's waters but you must comply with the regulations appropriate to those waters. Please contact me if you have any further questions.
> ...


not trying to beat a dead horse but it didn't say you could launch in la with a Texas license and gig flounder. It did say you must obey all LA laws though and that would mean possessing a LA license if you are launching from LA. if you launch out of Texas then you must posses a Texas bag and a Texas license.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

any fishing license authorized by law will allow you to fish within either state's waters but you must comply with the regulations appropriate to those waters

Ok still confused


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> any fishing license authorized by law will allow you to fish within either state's waters but you must comply with the regulations appropriate to those waters
> 
> Ok still confused


Half of Sabine Lake is Texas and the other half is LA. A Texas resident can fish either side of the lake and vice versa but they must obey each states laws. LA laws are a lot more lenient then Texas' laws so that is not a concern but LA residents can not come into Texas waters on Sabine and go by their regs if it interferes with Texas regs. It is very tricky and confusing but if you are to catch a La limit then you must posses a LA license and launch on LA. That has been the law and will always be.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> Half of Sabine Lake is Texas and the other half is LA. A Texas resident can fish either side of the lake and vice versa but they must obey each states laws. LA laws are a lot more lenient then Texas' laws so that is not a concern but LA residents can not come into Texas waters on Sabine and go by their regs if it interferes with Texas regs. It is very tricky and confusing but if you are to catch a La limit then you must posses a LA license and launch on LA. That has been the law and will always be.


That is how I always understood it as well, that is a poorly worded response from TPFG.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

robolivar said:


> anybody ever suspected dinodude as a game warden or some body under cover ??...he seems suspect sometimes...lol...j/k dino but you have a lot of time bein as you should be in school during these hours..
> but i cant say too much, im at work!


Off topic but during my lunch period I browsed 2cool

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been fishing Sabine for several years now, & NEVER haven I even seen a LA Game Warden. TPWD boys have been in my boat counting fish so many times that I should get a state emblem sticker, & be made an honorary officer. :cop:


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I might be wrong, but I think the reciprocal license is for seniors only. Rich

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Probably because you fish the open pool of water mostly and don't venture into TRUE La. waters(bayous, cuts, Rivers, Jetties, etc.) and if you frequent the Jetties on La. side in the summer you will definitely encounter them!:ac550: I have ran into two recently in the Sabine river and another well used La. bayou. They are around like I said above!
Guys, just word of advice this thread happens every year, you can almost time it. Seniors, look on this thread for Wet Dreams comments that is what you need for as Lisc. Common sense will tell you, the La. wardens as well as Texas wardens are aware of the Flounder dilemma between the two states and that it is also Hunting season on the coast, BE SMART please LMAO.



Blk Jck 224 said:


> I've been fishing Sabine for several years now, & NEVER haven I even seen a LA Game Warden. TPWD boys have been in my boat counting fish so many times that I should get a state emblem sticker, & be made an honorary officer. :cop:


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't condone breaking laws but it's hard for me to want to crucify these guys when I used to load ice chest after ice chest of flounder up at Sea Wolf Park to "stock up the freezer" in a yearly fall ritual. Of coarse it was legal back then and as soon as we got back the neighbors were all called to come get a "mess of fish".

Times and laws change it just seems a little extreme talking about taking someones boat away for what many of us used to do.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

glennkoks said:


> I don't condone breaking laws but it's hard for me to want to crucify these guys when I used to load ice chest after ice chest of flounder up at Sea Wolf Park to "stock up the freezer" in a yearly fall ritual. Of coarse it was legal back then and as soon as we got back the neighbors were all called to come get a "mess of fish".
> 
> Times and laws change it just seems a little extreme talking about taking someones boat away for what many of us used to do.


Not extreme at all! It is so simple...don't break the law! We all get a booklet with the purchase of our license and the regs are on the internet. What more do we need? 
People used to shoot each other at card games and nothing would happen, times change!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not extreme at all! It is so simple...don't break the law! We all get a booklet with the purchase of our license and the regs are on the internet. What more do we need?
> *People used to shoot each other at card games and nothing would happen, times change! *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol...dramatic, but makes the point!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

This is the way I interpret...

Launch in Texas you need a Texas license and when you exit the water you can only have Texas limits.

Launch in LA you must have LA license and can keep a LA limit.

While you're on the water, you can fish either side, with either license, but whoever's water your in, is the rules you have to follow.

So it is legal to fish in Texas water with a LA license, but you can only have a Texas limit in your boat.

You can fish LA water with only a TX license, but you may only keep a TX limit. You cannot return to a Texas ramp with a LA limit.

If you return to an LA ramp with more than a TX limit, you must have a LA license.

Bottom-line if you want to keep more than a TX limit, buy a LA license and launch in LA and stay in LA water.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I've been fishing Sabine for several years now, & NEVER haven I even seen a LA Game Warden. TPWD boys have been in my boat counting fish so many times that I should get a state emblem sticker, & be made an honorary officer. :cop:


They wanted to check out your Mexican with a bucket...lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

StrikerX said:


> They wanted to check out your Mexican with a bucket...lol


Best deck wash system known to man Bro! :cheers:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

yakamac said:


> I don't think its extreme at all, been fishing and hunting for nearly 50 years and never keep more than the limit. Just the way I was taught I guess:texasflag
> 
> Pretty stupid comment about a kid swiping a piece of bubble gum though


Seems extreme to me and I have been fishing and hunting over 60 years, since I was three. I don't think your punishment fits the crime. I do not condone breaking any hunting or fishing regulations, but it happens. Doesn't mean it should be a lifetime sentence.

As far as my analogy of an 8 year old goes, you miss the point, that being that the punishment should fit the crime. I'll type slower for you next time, in hopes that you will get the point.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I've been fishing Sabine for several years now, & NEVER haven I even seen a LA Game Warden. TPWD boys have been in my boat counting fish so many times that I should get a state emblem sticker, & be made an honorary officer. :cop:


go back into blacks and fish and you will encounter a few. They normally do not make it out to the lake.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I've been fishing Sabine for several years now, & NEVER haven I even seen a LA Game Warden. TPWD boys have been in my boat counting fish so many times that I should get a state emblem sticker, & be made an honorary officer. :cop:


 Sounds like you fit the description... Go round up "the usual suspects". Forgive me, for saying... lol


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I personally would like to see more GW out checking people, lots of people fishing, cast netting, crabbing without licenses and proper limits/sizes kept.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

StrikerX said:


> They wanted to check out your Mexican with a bucket...lol


LOL, too! So assuming that GWs checked the bucket, found a few extra flounder. Now what? Do they confiscate the bucket and the beat up rod and gears that the Mexican dude had? Sure, they also can issue tickets all day long, but will the fines be paid? These guys drive without licenses, so w/o fishing license or over limits are not such big deal!

GW will go after the ones who can pay the fines, I guess!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Not trying to condone anything but here's a little story Drundel may remember a decade ago.

I was duck and goose hunting in the high plains mallard unit and hunting out the end of their season. I hunted one week and the season ended on a Wednesday.

On the last day of the season i went out and we just burned the sky. Quick limit and the largest double pintail i've ever shot in my life and I've shot a pile of em. I get back to civilization and post up on the Duck Hunter Refuge pictures of all my birds when someone posts. . . . . hey you know the season ended on Sunday. Completely confused I start getting piles of messages and PM's when I realize . . . .the duck season ended Wednesday BUT the pintail season had ended that Sunday.

End of the story that night I'm on the phone with a friend telling him and with the proverbial *** do i do now when the small voice of my then 10 year old son says "what you gonna do dad".

Took me exactly two seconds to say I'm going to turn myself into the gamewarden. Next morning I called TPWD and dealt with it like I should have the moment I found out I messed up.

Candidly I fortunately had a friend tell me the other day that the limit is reduced in November. Shame on me for not knowing but mistakes happen. I hope they fine them silly and they man up and pay but if this could have been a mistake I say lets all jump off our high horses and just let them deal with the consequences of their mistake and not worry about the motivation.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

TranTheMan said:


> LOL, too! So assuming that GWs checked the bucket, found a few extra flounder. Now what? Do they confiscate the bucket and the beat up rod and gears that the Mexican dude had? Sure, they also can issue tickets all day long, but will the fines be paid? These guys drive without licenses, so w/o fishing license or over limits are not such big deal!
> 
> GW will go after the ones who can pay the fines, I guess!


GW should just send them to INS


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

txdukklr said:


> Not trying to condone anything but here's a little story Drundel may remember a decade ago.
> 
> I was duck and goose hunting in the high plains mallard unit and hunting out the end of their season. I hunted one week and the season ended on a Wednesday.
> 
> ...


good for you. what did they do? I can not imagine them giving you a ticket or confiscating anything especially for turning yourself in.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not extreme at all! It is so simple...don't break the law! We all get a booklet with the purchase of our license and the regs are on the internet. What more do we need?
> People used to shoot each other at card games and nothing would happen, times change!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree!
If people break the law then it IS their fault!


----------

